# Cutting 2 mm strips on table saw



## Niki (10 Nov 2007)

Good day 

The title is "2 mm" but it can be any thickness of strips....even less...

So...the sled is an 18mm Melamine board 900mm long and 200mm wide but, you choose yours.

I drilled 10mm "Vacuum holes" but first I drilled 6mm as a pilot hole (easier to control the drill) and than went with the 10mm drill bit to the end of the drill length

I drilled the holes at 100mm intervals but I think that the more holes, the better (say, every 60~70mm) even though, I did not have any problems with the vacuum pressure.

I drilled 20mm hole dia at the "end of the drill line"

The "Box" can be made of anything...I made it from pieces of chip-board and Melamine (that's what I found in the attic)

The Shop-vac is my converted "Electrolux" that I used on "Minimum" power.

I strongly recommend to use a "Feather board" to hold the work and sled firmly to the fence before entering the blade...especially on long boards

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/005.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/010.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/011.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/013.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/014.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/015.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/016.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/017.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/018.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/019.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/020.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/021.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/022.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/023.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/024.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/025.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/026.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/027.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/028.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/029.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Strips%20Vacuum/030.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## ByronBlack (10 Nov 2007)

That is really fantastic! Niki, your jigs just get better and better


----------



## Philly (10 Nov 2007)

Wow! Looks like it works really well - might have to make one myself.
Thanks for sharing,
Philly


----------



## OPJ (10 Nov 2007)

Incredible idea!


----------



## Shadowfax (10 Nov 2007)

Now I do like that! An excellent idea, Niki.
I might just have to make one of those.
Thank you.

SF


----------



## NickWelford (11 Nov 2007)

I do like your ingenuity, Niki!


----------



## DMD (11 Nov 2007)

Very impressive engineering but i use a M and F blade, only .025" thick, on a bandsaw, less wastage and good for butterfly setups


----------



## paul1020 (4 Jul 2013)

what a great idea


----------



## Eric The Viking (13 Jul 2013)

Yes it is/was. 

Niki is sadly no longer with us, but the Mods of the forum have made a special effort to preserve his postings as a sort of living memorial. He was a highly creative man and a lot of fun too, evidently and is much missed round here.

Have a look at some of his other stuff too - it's brilliant.

E.


----------



## Graham Orm (13 Jul 2013)

Great job and a lot of work to create the post with all the pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davin (28 Jul 2013)

My wife is Polish and would love to return to live in her native country.
So I sent Niki a private message about the reality of myself setting up a workshop in Poland.
He sent back a lovely warm and interesting e-mail. (also admitted that it would be hard, not much restoration work either, as most of the fine furniture disappeared West some years ago!)
From memory I think he worked in the States on high tech electronics.
Great guy, great jigs..


----------

